# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Naguigni chatte tigrée a parrainer (80)

## Pascale_80

Naguigni est une chatte pas du tout sociable, inapprochable. 
Naguigni est a parrainer .

----------

